# niterider classic select: new 6v batteries or change to 12 v



## scouter (Jan 6, 2010)

I had bought a niterider classic select light on ebay some time ago. Batteries finally need replacing. 

my choices:
Stay with 6V 10w/15w/25/ & replace NiCd with NiMh, larger size batteries for greater capacity. Larger NiMh batteries should give me a longer ride.
or
Switch to 12V system: replace halogens 15w/20w/35w. Brighter light. 
Would 12v mean a longer ride since 12v=10 batteries (but smaller size batteries ?) Any suggestions re fewer batteries yet maintain capacity

During the year, I do most of my riding in the city except when I ride the dark back roads when my scout unit does an overnight and goes to summer scout camp.

Appreciate input. Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

No specific suggestions from me, but some general points you may or may not find helpful. If I were trying to extend the life of a halogen system, I'd spend the minimum $. LED's have come so far in the last couple of years that incandescents of any kind for battery units are rapidly becoming obsolete. Whatever you do to that system, it will have shorter battery life for a given output and battery capacity than an LED system would have. So If you really need new batteries, I guess i'd buy the cheapest I could find, and plan to upgrade (replace) the whole system when those go bad.

Or, depending on what the battery replacement would cost, just get a new light now. 

Others may advise differently.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

just get the magicshine


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

scouter said:


> I had bought a niterider classic select light on ebay some time ago. Batteries finally need replacing.
> 
> my choices:
> Stay with 6V 10w/15w/25/ & replace NiCd with NiMh, larger size batteries for greater capacity. Larger NiMh batteries should give me a longer ride.
> ...


Run time isn't about voltage, it's about amperage. How many a/h are the batteries rated for? I'd go with what's lighter and cheaper


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> just get the magicshine


^^^This^^^ BTDT.


----------

